# My chicks toes



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

My 2 silkie chicks 3rd toe is only a stub with no nail. What's wrong, is that normal?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its seen pretty often with them. I've experimented with that short toe deal and have found its pretty easy to fix if you use a bird with good feet. I found that most, if not all, of the chicks hatched from the pairing hatch with full toes.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Will it effect how they walk? Or if I can show them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If part of the toe is there it will lose points for the defect. No toe there at all is a DQ. No, it won't affect them at all mobility wise.


----------

